# Any comments on Kent Hovind?



## Shane (Jan 8, 2005)

I have recently watched Kent Hovind's creation series.
He is very obviously dispensational and KJ only but some of what he said seemed to make allot of sense.

Any Comments?


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 8, 2005)

I stumbled across Hovind about four years ago. In all honesty, I hated dinsaurs up until that point. A buddy of mind kicked me several of his Seminar Series (_The Hovind Theory_ was mind blowing!) and it just lit me up. Dispensational-ness aside, I think his resources (available at www.drdino.com & www.dinosauradventureland.com) are awesome for any Christian that wants to have the guns to blast the academic Darwinist in the face. Incredile witnessing tools for the "science-minded" unregenerate man & the kids will love it too.


----------



## Shane (Jan 8, 2005)

That is my feeling as well as far as the Bible vs Evoultion side goes as well. His arguments were pretty impressive and I even downloaded a few of his debates. 

I just wonder a bit about the theology side though and he seems to be a bit far out with the new world order thing.


----------



## Authorised (Jan 8, 2005)

I think he makes some good points, but he is utterly mocked on atheist webboards. However, he always does well in a debate. Some of those are found on sermonaudio as well. 

I think he tends to carry some baggage, however, because he reccomends the site which Gail Riplinger owns (AVPublications), he is Dispensational Baptist KJVO, and he also is friends with Jack Chick. He has also been accused of disobeying the civil magistrate in his local Escambia county over the issue of his refusal to pay a fee of $50. This was documented and admitted on his web site at one time, but the articles have now been taken down, though I did find other info which can be found here

and here

I've watched his seminars, which I think are good information, but perhaps someone looking into creationism would find equally good resources at http://www.answersingenesis.org/ which, to me, is more reputable.


edit: It appears that he was also accused of felony charges of assault and battery and burglary, which were later withdrawn by the plaintiff.



[Edited on 8-1-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I like his cheesey corny humor!



Yup. Funny guy.


----------



## InSixDays (Jan 10, 2005)

I love his humor. Some of his stuff is valuable for beginning creationists but it isn't very deep on a whole. His modified Hydroplate Theory (Hovind Theory) has a lot of problems to it, his Garden of Eden tape has a bunch of problems scientifically. 

He pushes Ron Wyatt's information heavily (Wyatt claims to have found the Ark of the COvenant, the real Red Sea Crossing, Noah's Ark, Noah's House, the bones of Noah's wife, Sodom and Gomorrah and numerious other biblical treasures, the evidence for which will be revealed when God tells his organization "the time is right"), despite Wyatt's being a complete fraud (can you imagine keeping treasures of that magnitude in your garage as Wyatt claimed before he died?).

His section on the New World Order is unadulterated and questionable conspiracy-theory stuff stemming from his premillennial tendencies.

Other than that, he's pretty good and valuable to use with a grain of salt. I particularly like his tape on dinosaurs.

Just be aware that if you use his information or even mention his name, no sceptic is ever going to take you seriously (they may die from fits of laughter, however).

I agree with Authorised that Answers in Genesis is far more reputable. They are a valuable sourse to compare against Hovind. Here is their review of Hovind.


[Edited on 1-11-2005 by InSixDays]


----------



## LaMontre (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice to see some support for him.

One Christian board I post on regularly has nothing good to say about him personally.

They attack him based on his character only though. There is very little one can argue against in his presentations. 

Fortunately (or unfortunately) scientific evidence is interpretive.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaMontre_
> 
> 
> Fortunately (or unfortunately) scientific evidence is interpretive.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> I have recently watched Kent Hovind's creation series.
> He is very obviously dispensational and KJ only but some of what he said seemed to make allot of sense.
> 
> Any Comments?



I think he is closer to truth than Hugh Ross is. http://www.answersingenesis.org/docs2002/0821ross.asp

Hugh Ross teaches Progressive Creationism, something I don't believe is biblical.


----------



## king of fools (Jun 11, 2006)

*Ron Wyatt*



> _Originally posted by InSixDays_
> 
> He pushes Ron Wyatt's information heavily (Wyatt claims to have found the Ark of the COvenant, the real Red Sea Crossing, Noah's Ark, Noah's House, the bones of Noah's wife, Sodom and Gomorrah and numerious other biblical treasures, the evidence for which will be revealed when God tells his organization "the time is right"), despite Wyatt's being a complete fraud (can you imagine keeping treasures of that magnitude in your garage as Wyatt claimed before he died?).



I recently came across some of Ron Wyatt's stuff. His claims are definately larger than life. Is the overwhelming concensous that his claims are exagerations?


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Jun 11, 2006)

I have listened to Hovind's debate against Farell Till and I felt Till whipped up on him... If memory serves correctly, Hovind was defending that every act in the story of Noah was scientifically defensable. Part of their problem could have been on definitions but I was under the impression that Hovind agreed with Till on the definition of science. Til's definition was naturalistic and so obviously anything that Hovind argues from their is pointless.

That is just my analysis of a debate that I remember with Hovind. His arguments have never seemed that attractive to me (regarding literal six day creation). Though I do believe he does a pretty good job with his presentation. Just my 

I think that you can find the debate on Sermon Audio and search Hovind or Farell Till.


----------

